# Best Science Fiction Films



## Violanthe (May 2, 2006)

Our newest Top 10 project is the Best Science Fiction Films. If you would like to help out by submitting your list, your opinion is both welcome and appreciated. Lists can also be submitted by email form. If you do submit a list, feel free to post it here too, as a reply to this topic, so that we can all see and discuss your picks. 

While we're collecting lists, I'm also interested in your candid opinions:

So what do you think? What are the best Science Fiction Films ever made? Which are the most memorable? Intriguing? Controversial? Whether it's the best special effects or the best stories, what are your favorites? Moreover, what makes a good Science Fiction film? What does it have that separates it from ordinary box office offerings?


----------



## Daranavo (May 3, 2006)

8) *Alien*: This movie is a classic example of a good, dark Sci-fi movie. It has suspense, it has technology, it even has a bit of horror. It depicts space travel as a harsh and dirty business. A very good movie from start to finish. One of the first to depict a woman, as a smart, tough, grit filled heroine. Graphic and stunning visual concepts created by HR Giger. A must see.

1) *Blade Runner*: Here is another classic. Graphics and visual concepts by the great Syd Mead. Harrison Ford stars as the hero, a Police Detective assigned to hunt down and dispatch rogue Replicants. Manufactured human-like beings used by off-planet endeavors. Action, Suspense, Romance, this movie has a lot. Another great, dark Sci-fi masterpiece.

3) *Dune*: John Harrison’s great book brought to the big screen by Frank Herbert. A tru Sci-fi adventure. A mystical journey of a man Prophesized to become a powerful being. Action, Adventure, Suspense, Romance, Political Intrigue, this is a true classic. “The sleeper must awaken!”

4) *Star Trek, First Contact*: Why this Star Trek movie over the others? You really have to see it to understand. “Perhaps today IS a good day to die, Prepare for ramming speed!” The Borg return for their final assault upon the Federation. Their plain? To go back in time and end the moment when Earth made First contact. Johnathon Frakes directs this great movie. John Cromwell stars as the reluctant creator of the first WARP powered ship. Alice Kreeg makes an incredible performance as the Borg Queen. This movie will always be one of my favorites. Several of these are my favorites but or the purposes of this, I am just including 1.

2) *The Matrix*: Hackers unite! This is a great movie. “The Matrix has you!” Here we have Neo, a hacker destined to become “the one” who will free humanity. In this dark sci-fi thriller we have Action, Martial Arts, suspense, romance, incredible visual effects. Artificial beings that we created turned on us and turned us all into fuel for them. They created this “matrix” to control us and keep our minds occupied while we lie in stasis in our lifelong prisons. Lawrence Fishburn stars as the mystical and mighty Morpheus, a hovercraft captain who believes that “the one” will come to free his people and that Neo, played by Keano Reeves is this savior. 

7) *Predator*: Gotta love Arnie in this one. An alien being comes to earth to hunt the greatest game of all, us! A team of huge, muscled, testosterone filled special forces guys, a hot, thick jungle, an alien hunter, can you ask for more? This is an action packed movie. A lot of big names are in this one. 

6) *Star Wars*: This movie is the ultimate classic. How many languages has this one been translated? I know very few people who have not seen this movie. It’s reputation speaks for itself. One of the best films of all-time for any genre. Several of the series are my favorites but for this purpose, I will just include 1.

9) *2010, A Space Odyssey*: I real enjoyed this movie. Roy Scheider stars in the sequel that I found to be much more interesting then its precursor, 2001, A Space Odyssey. America and Russia are on the verge of war and the two nations team up to find out the mystery of the Obelisk. The ending was very cool. A good Adventure sci-fi movie all around.

5) *The Terminator*: No no, I do not have an Arnie fixation. He just happens to star in two of my all time favorite Sci-fi movies. A robotic terminator was sent into the past to terminate the man responsible for the downfall of the robots in the future. Michael Biehn and Linda Hamilton, and Arnold Schwarzenegger star in this Action packed film. Violence, Romance, and great special effects of its time are in this one. A worth while pick of a movie. 

10) *Until the end of the world: *I really enjoyed this Sci-fi drama. Some great acting and a cool plot made the movie for me. William Hurt, Sam Neill, and Solveig Dommartin make this movie what it is.


----------



## Violanthe (May 4, 2006)

That's a great list, Daranavo. Alien and Bladerunner have been getting a lot of mentions on other pages that I visit. I think they have a good chance of making a good showing on the list if enough people go ahead and place a vote for them.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 7, 2006)

My list:
Galaxy Quest - My ultimate fave! I love Comedy films and this was a great laugh!
Star Wars Saga - Well, you can't mention Sci-Fi in the movies without thinking of Star Wars
Event Horizon - Creepy, I know, but I love the whole concept of a netherworld in space.
Superman 1, 2, and Returns - Well, 2 good reasons for watching these films would be Christopher Reeve, and Brandon Routh (for me anyway, and besides, I am a Superman fan!)
Sphere - Samuel L. Jackson, Dustin Hoffman, Sharon Stone and a gigantic golden ball that grants you your hearts' desire.http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000168/
Contact - I absolutely adore Jody Foster.
Taken (US title was, Steven Spielberg Presents Taken) - I saw this series and even bought the DVD collection. I love it and love the way it tries to explain the so-called alien Abductions. Also, the concept that the Aliens were Humans that evolved...that is so Twilight Zone.
Fifth Element - I don't know, maybe it's Bruce Willis or Chris Tucker.
Zathura - I'm a sucker for "Jumanji's" --- plus the kids on this film are adorable!
Matrix - 1 only -- hated the sequels.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 7, 2006)

*Serenity*, in a heartbeat


----------



## Halasían (Jul 9, 2006)

I posted this on the ARWZ, but thought I'd put it here too.

*1. Soylent Green* by Richard Fleischer
Ever since I saw this movie, it stuck with me. When a part of a movie stays in my conscience in a good way I consider it a good one.

*2. Silent Running* by Douglas Trumbull
This one too stuck with me over the years. The scene where he is playing cards with Huey, Dewey, & Louie still cracks me up.

*3. 2001 A Space Odyssey* by Stanley Kubrik

*4. The Matrix* by Andy & Larry Wachowski
We're talking the first movie, not the horrid sequels. Great mind-twisting concept presented here and even though I still see Keneau Reeves as 'Ted', he did good as Mr Anderson/Neo unaware of it all. The second and third movies were **** though.

*5. Blade Runner* by Ridley Scott
I like the director's cut DVD as it is one complete Sci-Fi!

*6. The Fly* by Kurt Neumann
This movie was one I first saw on Saturday afternoon TV as a kid and the famous 'Help Me!' bit stuck. The giant fly head di dgive me a couple nightmares shortly after seeing it. Also, a couple years later when Star Trek debuted I though tthey took ther transporter idea and perfected it, and they even used the combining of and splitting things in a couple episodes. 

*7. Total Recall* by Paul Verhoeven
Say what you will about Arnold, but this movie really messed with my head when I first saw it. Even after subsequent viewings I don't have the story straight. For a 'b'ish movie I thought it was great. The line that stuck with me was 'Two Weeks" which I may repeat whenever anyone tells me they're taking two weeks off.

*8. A Clockwork Orange* by Stanley Kubrik
A twisted movie that I remember going to see a few times when it was on at the local drive in in high school. My eyes still ache when I think of them being held open...

*9. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure* by Stephen Herek
A great comedy sci-fi that I can watch again! It takes time travel to the extreme!
Also, I can't get over Reeves as Ted! When I first saw Matrix and he stops the bullits, I was expecting him to break into that grin and go 'EXCELLENT!' and follow it with an air guitar riff.

*10. Back to the Future* by Robert Zemeckis
This one, and the second one really has given me lots of entertainment. Another goofy time travel story that Christopher Lloyd & Michael J. Fox really carried well.


----------



## Violanthe (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for cross-posting your list, Halasian!


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jul 10, 2013)

A pity that this thread came out four years before my favorite sci-fi film: Inception.
It has a great plot that actually makes one think, great acting, and an intriguing storyline. Plus, the concept was unique.

I also liked the American-version anime Star Blazers, from the Japanese Space Battleship Yamato. It's actually a tv series, so I'm not sure if it counts.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 10, 2013)

It's sad to see that Violanthe's ARWZ website has been dormant since late 2011. Links are breaking to the community, but the reviews and editorials are still there.
Hope all is well with the lady.


----------

